# Wiring diagram for sub-panel



## Ggkjk (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm adding a 100amp (homeline) main lug load center in my attached garage. My 200 amp service entrance is full. I will power it with a 2-pole 60amp circuit breaker. The sub-panel is for the additional gfci's in the bath remodel. Need help with 4-conductor wiring as it enters the sub-panel where they attach?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Specify the Homeline panel # and we can be more specific. The thing you need to remember is that the neutral and ground must be terminated and kept separate in sub panel. The neutral cannot be bonded to the ground or the metal enclosure of the sub panel. Many smaller panels do not have a separate ground bar and it must be purchased and added separately.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Ggkjk said:


> I'm adding a 100amp (homeline) main lug load center in my attached garage. My 200 amp service entrance is full. I will power it with a 2-pole 60amp circuit breaker. The sub-panel is for the additional gfci's in the bath remodel. Need help with 4-conductor wiring as it enters the sub-panel where they attach?


Here is a guideline drawing ask any questions necessary using it as your reference. As rjniles pointed out the sub-panel you purchased would help as separation of neutral and ground is a different process from panel to panel.


----------



## Ggkjk (Nov 29, 2012)

*Sub-panel brand*

The sub-panel I purchased is a Homeline 100amp main lug load center part#HOM6-12L100 and I purchased the separate ground bus bar


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Ggkjk said:


> The sub-panel I purchased is a Homeline 100amp main lug load center part#HOM6-12L100 and I purchased the separate ground bus bar


The 6-12 means you will have 6 full size 1 inch breaker or 12 " twinner breakers "

So let me post them so you will know what it look like.,

A common single pole of HOMline series 










Common 2 pole HOMline series,










Now the twinner or tandem breakers of HOMline series.











This is a quad breaker verison of HOMline series and be aware there are few differnt amparage rating and combations it can be used on quad format so make sure you double check what you need it before you get the quad breaker.











Hope that help ya on that one.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Ggkjk (Nov 29, 2012)

*Diagram*

I am hoping to get a wiring diagram of the 'homeline' brand 100amp main lug load center sub panel that I will use in the attached garage!


----------



## oleguy74 (Aug 23, 2010)

there should be a diagram inside the sub-panel.correction for marc...6-12 means 6 single pole or 6 tandems.12 ckts max.


----------

